# Oz Tops Putting People To Sleep?



## Mr. No-Tip (10/11/11)

Hi All,

I am new around here (if my post count didn't give that away). In recent months, I've been experimenting with a few different brew approaches: UBrewIt, Can based APA, FWK Based APA (both bottle carbing right now), and OzTops.

With my Oztops I've made a few different 'hooches' - apple blackcurrant, apple strawberry guava, and home made ginger beer. They've all been made using the Oztops yeast number one. (From what I've been able to ascertain, OzTops don't actually explain what yeast number one actually is?)

All of these batches have made my missus very sleepy after only one or two drinks. I thought she was just a bit of a lightweight, but we gave some of the ginger beer to a friend and his 20 year old son went down for a nap soon afterwards.

I know these aren't going to be the cleanest drinks in the world - even I have been a bit rough around the edges after only a few of these. Some of the drinks had a slight taste reminiscent of cask goon, some slight sulphuric smells, but on the whole they were passable. I didn't specifically measure gravities, but based on OzTops guides, these should have been 4-6%. 

What I am interested in understanding is what about these these drinks has such a debilitating effect on some drinkers (who don't get effected by other drinks). Any ideas?


----------



## anthclarke (10/11/11)

MSG???


----------



## Bubba Q (10/11/11)

its probably some form of witchcraft

or possibly voodoo


----------



## seanokil (10/11/11)

Sure its not the cookies!! :blink:


----------



## manticle (10/11/11)

Yeast number 1 contains rohypnol in amounts just under the RDI*


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (10/11/11)

You guys have all really upset the missus now. She's drank half of an Oztops cider and now I can't wake her up. Thanks a lot. Jeez.


----------



## kymba (11/11/11)

only one thing for it then!



Mr. No-Tip said:


> You guys have all really upset the missus now. She's drank half of an Oztops cider and now I can't wake her up. Thanks a lot. Jeez.


----------



## spaced (11/11/11)

Had exactly the same issue when I started drinking my home made gluten free beer. No idea what it is, but it makes for a great sleep. I thought it was the hops, but mustn't be.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (14/11/11)

spaced said:


> Had exactly the same issue when I started drinking my home made gluten free beer. No idea what it is, but it makes for a great sleep. I thought it was the hops, but mustn't be.



One serious post. I suppose that's a good start?


----------



## pmunny (14/11/11)

in no expert but could it be "fusel" alcohol?


----------



## bignath (14/11/11)

kymba said:


> only one thing for it then!




Ahhh, the good old 'sneaky' one......

Sorry love, could have sworn you were awake... h34r:


----------



## enuun (15/11/11)

I have been making cider from apple juices using oz-top's yeast and I have never had anything near what you are experiencing. The caps are just pressure release valves built in and the yeast are well, yeast. I am more interested in a few things,

1) Fermenting temperature - high temp gives nasties regardless of yeast
2) How much sugar - assuming you follow the 1 cup of sugar per 2l bottle as per instructions, your alc contain should not be more than 3%. I measure mine 
3) Sanitation - Cleaner than a squeak is the key. As a precaution, I boil the sugar with the apple juice.
4) Stirring the trub - The sleeping yeast at the bottom of the bottom can contain nasties so its good to decant them away.

If all else fails, get a wine yeast and ferment any juice and see if it is the yeast or any of the above. 

Have fun


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (16/11/11)

enuun said:


> I am more interested in a few things,




1) I don't think temp is a common factor. First couple batches were brewed a few weeks ago when indoor top temps were below 17. I used the heater to maintain constant 19, and constant 20 for the first two batches. Recent two batches have probably been more open to flux, but still only a couple degrees. I currently have some cider that unfortunately hit 24 yesterday, but none of the sleepy batches got that high.

2) Have added sugar. Haven't been super precise in some, but never in the order of 4 or 5 cups or anything like that. The ginger cordial had quite a bit of dex in it, but that was being made from scratch. Shouls start measuring.

3) Boil the sugar with apple juice? Do you boil a quantity of juice, enough to cover the sugar, or the whole batch? I have gone straight into juice bottles (should be sanitary) with sanitised oztops. I did drop the ball on the funnel a few times, but then again the sleepiness came from a batch with a sanitised funnel, too.

4) I let it settle in the fridge, and pour carefully, but have not siphoned/decanted off previously.

I will try a champagne or wine yeast and decantation and we'll see how we go, cheers...


----------



## Dazza88 (16/11/11)

Mr. No-Tip said:


> You guys have all really upset the missus now. She's drank half of an Oztops cider and now I can't wake her up. Thanks a lot. Jeez.



Umm, if you are worried, don't drink it?


----------



## Dazza88 (16/11/11)

From your original description are all the sleepers smaller in size?


----------



## drtomc (16/11/11)

Big Nath said:


> Ahhh, the good old 'sneaky' one......
> 
> Sorry love, could have sworn you were awake... h34r:



cf


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (16/11/11)

DazDog said:


> From your original description are all the sleepers smaller in size?



My partner is small and light. The guy's son is quite tall, but fairly skinny. I am under 70kgs myself, though probably with a slightly higher alcohol tolerance.  




DazDog said:


> Umm, if you are worried, don't drink it?



Who said I was worried? The 'can't wake the missus thing' was clearly a high flying joke. Not worried, just interested to figure out what causes the sleepiness and what about my ferm might be causing the presence of such sleep inducing elements. Some good suggestions have been made as to how I might narrow this down.


----------



## seravitae (16/11/11)

You might also want to try something like a blind test. Give some 'control' beer to someone and your beer to another person. Dont mention that yours makes them sleepy. Drink a control beer yourself. See if they still get sleepy. Sounds silly, but you never know, could just be chance, and now that you know you make 'sleepy beer' it might continue to do so just because you make 'sleepy beer'.

It's summer here. Everyone's lethargic and yawning nonstop.


----------

